# [SOLVED]brak możliwości drukowania spod Kde

## znal

Mam drukarę canon ip3000, pod windą działa bez problemów, ale w gen2 już nie  :Sad: 

dostaję mniej więcej taki komunikat przy próbie wydruku:

```
A print error occurred. Error message received from system:

cupsdoprint -P 'canon' -J 'KDE Print Test' -H '/var/run/cups/cups.sock:631' -U 'root' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:

client-error-document-format-not-supported 
```

serwer cups działa, drukarka widoczna w centrum zarządzania, kiedyś normalnie dało się drukować, ale od paru tygodni nie miałem potrzeby tego robić spod linuksa, konfigów związanych z drukiem, ani flag USE itp raczej nie zmieniałem, więc pewnie przy którymś emerge -uDN @everything to się wysypało

moje emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_pre9054 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Dec 2007 14:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect digest distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/eclipse /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amarok apache2 arts bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bjtools bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs dbus divx djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gmp gpm gstreamer gtk hal hash iconv ieee1394 imap ip3100 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kerberos lame ldap lirc live lm_sensors mad mhash midi mikmod mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php pixusip3100 png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection reiserfs samba sdl servicetools session slang sms soap spell spl sse ssl subversion svg symlink tcpd tiff tlen tokenizer toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xext xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by znal on Mon Jan 07, 2008 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wuja

Zakladając, że masz cupsd w runlevel (lub wykonaleś /etc/init.d/cupsd start) sprawdź ustawienia w http://localhost:631/printers/

Może zmieniałeś sterownik; u mnie po update gutenprint straciłem w ustawieniach uprawnienia użytkowników.

----------

## znal

hmm, wygląda na to, że cupsd działa:

```
komp1 koral # /etc/init.d/cupsd status

cupsd             | * status: started

komp1 koral # /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

cupsd             | * Stopping cupsd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

cupsd             | * Starting cupsd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]
```

ale zawartość http://localhost:631/ to:

 *Quote:*   

> 404 Not Found

 

właśnie zacząłem reemerge cupsa, jak coś mam takie flagi USE dla niego (nie zmieniałem):

```
komp1 koral # emerge -pv cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam php png samba ssl tiff -ppds -slp" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## caruso

Imho potrzebne jest ppds w flagach. Można też spróbować revdep-rebuild, żeby sprawdzić czy coś się nie posypało.

----------

## wuja

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Imho potrzebne jest ppds w flagach...

 Niekoniecznie.

----------

## znal

hmm, reemerge cupsa nie pomogło - sytuacja bez zmian

revdep-rebuild nie znalazł nic do przeinstalowania

ppds wcześniej nie miałem ustawione, a drukować się dało, w każdym razie spróbuję

UPDATE:

dodanie USE=ppds nic nie dało  :Sad: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *znal wrote:*   

> Mam drukarę canon ip3000, pod windą działa bez problemów, ale w gen2 już nie 

 znalazłem takie HOWTO

Pozdrawiam

----------

## znal

to howto już czytałem, jest trochę nieaktualne, bo są już stery w postaci ebuildu, na gentoo-wiki.com jest nowsze howto

w każdym razie problem póki co leży chyba w cups, bo i tak nie da się zrobić tego punktu z howto: 

```
go to firefox and open http://localhost:631

then add the printer 
```

nie ma takiej strony  :Sad: 

----------

## arek.k

Nie chciał bym się posunąć za daleko  :Wink: , bo nie jestem specjalistą, ale jedyną sytuacją, w której działał mi cupsd i nie mogłem się do niego "podłączyć" przez http://localhost:631/ to, gdy miałem skilowane net.lo. Stąd moja sugestia - pokaż wynik 

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo status
```

 lub 

```
ifconfig
```

----------

## znal

niestety to nie to:

```
komp1 koral # /etc/init.d/net.lo status

net.lo            | * status: started

komp1 koral # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 56:8C:F9:A3:B6:EC

          inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:16748 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10552 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:24184744 (23.0 Mb)  TX bytes:1025353 (1001.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

----------

## arek.k

Pokaż nam może zawartość /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, może tam się coś spier...psuło.

Podejrzewam zakomentowane lub brak np. 

```
Listen localhost:631
```

Możesz też podać zawartość  /etc/cups/printers.conf.

----------

## znal

no Listen musi być raczej ok, bo cups działa i stronka się ładuje, z tym że jest error 404, co innego, gdyby się w ogóle nie chciała ładować

```
komp1 koral # grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

Classification none

DefaultCharset UTF-8

DefaultLanguage en

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

RemoteRoot remroot

SystemGroup lpadmin

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

Encryption Required

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

AuthType Basic

Require user @SYSTEM

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

HostnameLookups Off

KeepAlive On

KeepAliveTimeout 60

MaxClients 100

MaxRequestSize 0m

Timeout 300

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

MaxLogSize 1m

LogLevel info

PreserveJobHistory On

PreserveJobFiles Off

AutoPurgeJobs No

MaxJobs 0

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

User lp

Group lpadmin

RIPCache 8m

FilterLimit 0

DataDir /usr/share/cups

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

Browsing On

BrowseProtocols CUPS

BrowsePort 631

BrowseInterval 30

BrowseTimeout 300

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseOrder allow,deny

ImplicitClasses On

ImplicitAnyClasses Off

HideImplicitMembers Yes

BrowseShortNames Yes

defaultauthtype Basic

<policy default>

<limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit>

<limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

authtype Basic

require user @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit>

<limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit>

<limit All>

order deny,allow

</limit>

</policy>

komp1 koral # grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/cups/printers.conf

<DefaultPrinter canon>

Info canon

DeviceURI usb://Canon/iP3000

State Idle

StateTime 1198966549

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

----------

## arek.k

 *znal wrote:*   

> no Listen musi być raczej ok, bo cups działa i stronka się ładuje, z tym że jest error 404, co innego, gdyby się w ogóle nie chciała ładować

  No fakt, nie zwróciłem na to uwagi.

Po zakomentowaniu w twoim /etc/cups/cupsd.conf następujących linijek: 

```
#DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

#ServerBin /usr/lib/cups
```

 powinno działać (po restarcie cupsd).

Nie wiem dokładnie do czego służą te parametry i czy rzeczywiście chciałeś z nich korzystać (bo tój konfig jest IMHO trochę skomplikowany), ale szczerze mówiąc nie chce mi się szukać (zrobisz to sam jeśli jesteś ciekawy  :Wink:  ).

----------

## znal

OK, Dzięki, jest postęp  :Smile: 

Po zakomentowaniu tych linijek stronka cupsa się wyświetla, można dodawać/usuwać drukarki/zadania itp.

Sam nigdy nie edytowałem tego pliku, więc nie wiem, co spowodowało dodanie tych wpisów.

Jednak podstawowy problem dalej jest nierozwiązany: nie da się drukować!

Po tym naprawieniu cupsa próbowałem jeszcze na nowo dodawać i usuwać drukarkę, ale nic to nie dało.

Żeby było ciekawiej teraz cups wykrywa 2 drukarki:

- Canon_iP3000_USB_1 "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

- USB_Printer_1_with_status_readback_for_Canon_BJ "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/canon_usb failed"

Poza tym każdy sterownik jest dostępny podwójnie (2 takie same wpisy)

Oczywiście na obu drukarkach nie da się nic wydrukować, wydruki trafiają do kolejki i na tym koniec, niezależnie od tego czy spod centrum sterowania kde czy spod cupsa.

Zaznaczam, że drukarka jest podłączona prawidłowo, pod windą działa, polecenie echo "abc">/dev/usb/lp0 daje efekt.

Natomiast canon_usb daje taki wynik:

```
komp1 koral # /usr/libexec/cups/backend/canon_usb

direct canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 "Canon iP3000" "USB Printer #1 with status readback for Canon BJ"
```

----------

## w.tabin

 *znal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Listen localhost:631
> 
> 

 

zmień w pliku /etc/cups/cupsd.conf na 

```
Listen *:631
```

----------

## znal

No, dobra, ale jak to miało by pomóc? Ta część problemu została już chyba rozwiązana.

Do panelu cups już można się dostać, natomiast nie da się drukować.

----------

## arek.k

Podejrzewam raczej problem z drukarką (/etc/cups/printers.conf i/lub sterownik), bo po usunięciu ww linijek z twojego cupsd.conf sprawdziłem u siebie i zarówno miałem dostęp do cupsa przez przeglądarkę www jak również mogłem drukować.

Skoro nie zmieniałeś samodzielnie swojego cupsd.conf, to możesz jeszcze spróbować podmienić ten plik na coś prostszego, np.: 

```
grep /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>
```

 nie spodziewam się jednak oczekiwanego efektu (zrób sobie kopię swojego konfiga).

Jak mówiłem, wygląda mi to raczej na problem z samą drukarką (np. z jej sterownikiem).

Opis instalacji drukarek PIXMA masz tu. Z tym jednak będziesz musiał się trochę pobawić. Może spróbuj na początek przeinstalować pakiet sterownika (net-print/bjfilter ??). W akcie desperacji możesz też spróbować odinstalować całego cupsa wraz ze sterownikami i "pakietami towarzyszącymi"  :Wink: , usunąc całą konfigurację (czyli kataloc /etc/cups/) i zainstalować wszystko jeszcze raz.

Może to być problem z net-print/bjfilter, który jak sądzę pochodzi z jakiegoś overlaya i jego "jakość" może nie byc najwyższa. Przejrzyj więc podany przeze mnie opis instalacji i opis podany przez @w.tabin. Może ktoryś z nich zadziała.

----------

## wuja

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> ...Może to być problem z net-print/bjfilter..

 

Dlatego ja używam gutenprint

----------

## arek.k

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Dlatego ja używam gutenprint

  Nawet według OpenPrinting database gutenprint jest najlepszy dla Canon PIXMA iP3000. Myślałem po prostu, że net-print/bjfilter to właśnie gutenprint   :Embarassed:   - zawsze korzystałem z drukarek PS.

----------

## znal

dobra spróbuję tego gutenprint

tyle, że nie chce się kompilować  :Sad: 

wersja najnowsza z cvs

```
if test . = '.' ; then \

          : ; \

        else \

          for file in copying.xml dither.xml escp2.xml gutenprint.xml gpl-appendix.xml introduction.xml new-printer.xml problems.xml using.xml weave.xml ; do \

            if test -L $file ; then \

              rm -f $file ; \

            fi ; \

            ln -s -f ./$file $file ; \

          done ; \

        fi

gutenprint.xml

make: gutenprint.xml: Polecenie nie znalezione

make: *** [html-stamp] Błąd 127

```

EDIT: już mi się udało zainstalować tego gutenprint (przez ebuild gimp-print), ale niestety dalej się nie da drukować, spróbuje jeszcze pokombinować z różnymi sterownikami (bo nie ma akurat modelu ip3000 na liście, na stronce gutenprint piszą, żeby używać od bjc-7000, ale jednak to nie działa)

EDIT 2:

nowy gimp-print dał radę :Smile:  co prawda nie ma ip3000 ale pojawiła się ip4000 i na sterach z niej wszystko elegancko śmiga, łącznie z automatycznym dupleksem, co się bardzo przyda  :Smile:  jest nawet opcja drukowania na CD, której nie było nawet w oficjalnych starach, a więc śmiało daje SOLVED  :Smile: 

----------

